# Souci Safari et facebook



## bertol65 (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 
petit souci avec la page faccebook dans Safari qui systématiquement affiche mon nom d'utilisateur et mon mot de passe sous forme de point. Comment désactivere cette fonction ?
Je suis allé dasn les préférences de SAFARI/ Mot de passe, puis sélectionner tout et tout effacer ou tout supprimer. mais rien à faire l'adresse FB mon nom d'utilisatuer et mon mot de passe reste là !!!
Comment faire pour aller sur FB et avoir les champq utilisatuer et mot de passe vierge ?
merci


----------



## subsole (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour 
Je n'utilise pas FB, mais as-tu tenté de réinitialiser Safari et/ou de vider le cache et/ou d'effacer les cookies.


----------



## bertol65 (31 Août 2012)

oui tout a été fait mais pas de changement!!!


----------



## subsole (31 Août 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> oui tout a été fait mais pas de changement!!!



Je vois que tu es en 10.5, il est possible que le Système et/ou le navigateur soient trop "vieux", pour être totalement compatibles avec FB et ses "nouveautés".
As-tu fais les dernières MàJ compatibles avec ton Système et navigateur ?


----------



## bertol65 (31 Août 2012)

Je n'ai pas actualisé mes données mais je suis sur Lion depuis des mois que j'ai acheté un nouvel Imac, et ça me gave !!!! Et je suis avec Safari 6


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Août 2012)

Avec Safari 6, lorsque tu cliques sur le menu "Pomme", tu as l'option :

Réinitialiser Safari

Tu cliques dessus, et là tu as une fenêtre qui s'ouvre où tu peux choisir ce qu'il y a à réinitialiser ou pas (ID et MdP justement, entre autres).
Tu coches tout (sauf éventuellement Top Sites si tu ne veux pas avoir à le reparamétrer), et tu lances la réinitialisation.

Normalement ça devrait fonctionner, je l'ai fait il n'y a même pas 3 jours sur mon MacBook avec Lion !


----------



## subsole (31 Août 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> ]Je n'ai pas actualisé mes données[/B] mais je suis sur Lion depuis des mois que j'ai acheté un nouvel Imac, *et ça me gave !!!!* Et je suis avec Safari 6



Ça me gave également. 

 Rendez-nous les mythiques boules rouges.


----------



## bertol65 (31 Août 2012)

Y en a marre de ces changements aussi fréquents !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h06 ----------

J'ai fait ça aussi, ça  a marché avec certains sites mais FB, Windguru , La poste, Mac gé et une demi douzaine d'autres rien à faire. Je ne comprends pas !!!


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous   J'ai un autre souci avec FB sous Safari 6 La page s'affiche ( le bandeau avec mon profil et home) mais aucun message ni post ne s'affiche. Juste le bandeau bleu avec mon nom en haut de l'écran. FB fonctionnait avant que je supprime les applications proposées par FB (app dont je ne me sers pas) Je pensais supprimer Safari mais ML m'en empêche.  Sur chrome, FB s'affiche sans souci par contre.


----------

